# Can you buy the customink design system or something as good?



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I've heard that the customink system is available, but very expensive, but now I can't find any information on it and I am not sure it's actually possible to purchase it. Does anyone know if it could be purchased? It seems so effective that the high cost would be offset by high conversion if there are enough customers visiting the site that it would be added to.

If not quite the customink system, are there other really high end design systems for sale?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

brent said:


> I've heard that the customink system is available, but very expensive, but now I can't find any information on it and I am not sure it's actually possible to purchase it. Does anyone know if it could be purchased? It seems so effective that the high cost would be offset by high conversion if there are enough customers visiting the site that it would be added to.
> 
> If not quite the customink system, are there other really high end design systems for sale?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input.


Have been looking myself for a few years no luck.


----------

